

VLC media player for Android hits private beta - Garbage
http://mobiputing.com/2011/09/vlc-media-player-for-android-hits-private-beta/

======
nextparadigms
I find it strange that they didn't decide to do it first for Android, and it's
coming so late. They did it first for iOS and then got rejected.

